# Antique cast iron fireplace - how do I use it?



## mrjoebee (Sep 16, 2008)

I recently bought my first home, a beautifully restored Victorian built c. 1909, and in the formal sitting room there is a fireplace with a cast iron insert, which I believe to be original equipment. I was wondering how this sort of fireplace is used so I can enjoy a warm fire on a winter night without burning down the house!

Some details: Across the inside back it has in raised letters, "The Monarch." There is a key on the outside at the upper right that, when turned, closes a... flue? Damper? I'm not sure of the terminology here, as this is my first ever wood-burning fireplace. Below that is a lever that seems as though it should be able to be pushed in and pulled out, but it's stuck and I don't know what it controls.

There are two grates in the lower front of the fireplace that can be opened and closed (like vents, to regulate air inflow I imagine). The fireplace itself doesn't really have a solid floor; there are some bars across the bottom to hold the logs, but it opens down into the basement where, at the base of the chimney there are two cast iron doors that can be opened to, I suppose, clear out the ashes. (Maybe that lever is supposed to open and close a trap door to drop the ashes?)

If anybody can give me any details about how this all works, I would sincerely appreciate it!


----------



## Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

Could be an old coal fireplace, sometimes these got converted to gas a lot of the time.

Have everything inspected. I am under the assumption chimney & fireplace has not been inspected as they would go over how things work and answer your questions, etc...  
Often old houses have chimneys blocked off and not in working order. 
Please call someone to take a look at everything.

We closed 3 of the fireplaces in the old house I grew up in which was 200 years older than yours. 
In the newer part of the house there were knobs on I think 1 or 2 of the fireplaces which were used to control the damper instead of pulling the cast iron lever.


----------



## webbie (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds like it may have been gas or converted to gas - there were many early fireplaces that used gas. Coal was popular also, but less so in Wisconsin.....was there gas in the house?

You might be able to convert it to a more modern gas setup.

Contact the folks at Victorian Fireplace Shop.......maybe they can help identify and convert.
http://www.gascoals.net


----------



## Hanko (Sep 17, 2008)

mrjoebee said:
			
		

> I recently bought my first home, a beautifully restored Victorian built c. 1909, and in the formal sitting room there is a fireplace with a cast iron insert, which I believe to be original equipment. I was wondering how this sort of fireplace is used so I can enjoy a warm fire on a winter night without burning down the house!
> 
> Some details: Across the inside back it has in raised letters, "The Monarch." There is a key on the outside at the upper right that, when turned, closes a... flue? Damper? I'm not sure of the terminology here, as this is my first ever wood-burning fireplace. Below that is a lever that seems as though it should be able to be pushed in and pulled out, but it's stuck and I don't know what it controls.
> 
> ...




Dont mean to be a smart ass, but I think the best way to run it is throw some wood in it a nd light it, see what happens


----------



## donmcd (Sep 25, 2008)

Interestingly enough, we recently purchased a Victorian home in Maryland (c1904).  It is undergoing some renovations and just this week I removed the cast iron insert to see what shape the firebox and flue were in.  The insert was also "The Monarch".  My architect guessed that it is a coal burning insert, and not original to the house.  On the back side of the cast iron, it has US Patent dated July 19, 1895 (or something like that).  My original plan was to remove the insert and restore the firebox.  Now, given the patent date, I am beginning to think The Monarch was original equipment with the house.  If I can verify this, I will keep it and convert it to Gas.

As for the two levers, both operate on my unit.  If I remember correctly, they control two separate dampers, one higher up the back than the other.  I will confirm this, and let you know.


----------



## Girl (Sep 25, 2008)

donmcd said:
			
		

> Interestingly enough, we recently purchased a Victorian home in Maryland (c1904).  It is undergoing some renovations and just this week I removed the cast iron insert to see what shape the firebox and flue were in.  The insert was also "The Monarch".  My architect guessed that it is a coal burning insert, and not original to the house.  On the back side of the cast iron, it has US Patent dated July 19, 1895 (or something like that).  My original plan was to remove the insert and restore the firebox.  Now, given the patent date, I am beginning to think The Monarch was original equipment with the house.  If I can verify this, I will keep it and convert it to Gas.
> 
> As for the two levers, both operate on my unit.  If I remember correctly, they control two separate dampers, one higher up the back than the other.  I will confirm this, and let you know.



Seriously, I for one would love to know. 
The house I grew up in went from wood, to coal, to oil. 
I am fascinated with that stuff & I love antiques.


----------



## fishnpo (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello,
 I have the exact same insert in my home here in Kansas City, Ks.
All the doors and front of my insert are missing.
Mine has the little turn thing in top right to open the front damper, 
but also has a pull rod below that, about 6 inches, to open a back damper.
the floor of mine looks like it was poured with concrete with a little trap door
that opens into a chamber that empties into a built in catch pan in
basement, to remove the ashes.
 I am looking for info so i can try to find the front of this insert.


----------



## awaller (Dec 2, 2008)

I too have a house that we purchased earlier this year, it also has a fireplace insert with "The Monarch" on it.  I am trying to find a part for the upper flue control.  I at this time cannot close the flue due to the control key being lost.  I would be interested in someone having any history on this insert.


----------

